# Opening Day Indiana 06' DOUBLE!! W/AWESOME PICS



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey guys, opening day myself and my buddy's Dad headed out to the woods real early in hopes of shootin a bird. About 7 am 11 hens came out of the woods and then a gobbler, we worked him from 100 yds to 60, but still not a comfortable shot. So I decide to carefully sit up and look down the field, and all the sudden I loudly whisper (there's 6 struttin about 30 yds down comin' our way!) As they got closer they all 6 let out a thunderin gobble at about 15 yds. Once they approached, I took out the first bird and Brian took one of the others. My bird had a double beard, one being 10.5 in. the other being 5 in., with 24mm spurs, 23 lbs. Brians bird was a triple bearded tom 1st beard was 10 in., 2nd was 8 and third was 6, his weighed 22 lbs with 24 mm spurs. Man what an awesome day! On the roost Wednesday morning we had 14 different birds going off right 100 yds down from us. This has to be the coolest and most memorable hunt that I have ever been on. Hope you enjoyed reading it, respond with comments if you would like! -Kevin


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats.......I am jealous...I have been hunting turkeys for 16 years in 5 different states have over 20 birds under my belt and have not gotten a double with a hunting partner or have gottena multi bearded bird......
:bowdown: :jammin: :thumb:

great story and great pics......I like the ghuille suit! Again congrats and thanks for sharing.

Chuck


----------



## HOWARD SODRICK (May 11, 2006)

* MAY in Pa.

Shot a 3o pounder---10 inch beard--3 other beards---1 inch spurs--Dressed out at 20 bs*


----------

